# Which truck?!



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Looking to pickup a new truck here in the next couple days and 2 have caught my eye. One is a 1995 dodge ram 2500 extended cab with 110,000 no plow never worked the other is right here ..http://www.evo-motor-sports.com/2001-Dodge-RamPickup2500/Used-Truck/Hamilton-NJ/531/2249084/Details.aspx#Notes... I like the fact that the second one has a dump bed don't really like the Meyers garbage on the front but w.e... I figured to put a mount on the other one is about 1200.00 and dump bed about 1500 so they will wind up costing about the same. I do like the manual trans on the 2001 tho. Let me know what you guys think! Need to choose ASAP


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Btw both have cummins.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Unless you really want an old 12V Cummins I would go with the newer truck. It has quit a few less miles and from the sounds of it it is already setup the way you want it minus the plow brand I guess.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Yah the only thing that kinda scares me is all the spray paint underneath looks like someone was trying just cover **** up. Does 18,000 for that truck seem a little high to anyone else?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes 18,000 does seem quite high and I guess I didn't notice the paint. Is the 1995 pretty clean and whats the price on it?


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

The 1995 was owned by a 71 year old guy, garage kept 0 rust tool box extended cab. Brand new bf goodrich at's and he's asking 12,500. It looks very clean from the photos,
and he said it was pretty much spotless.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I have owned both of those trucks... As to which one is better??? I would have to say the 1995 with 700 000km on the clock. Those p pumped 5.9's are indestructable !!!!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

12v > 24v and I also own both.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

bdlawncare;1518328 said:


> The 1995 was owned by a 71 year old guy, garage kept 0 rust tool box extended cab. Brand new bf goodrich at's and he's asking 12,500. It looks very clean from the photos,
> and he said it was pretty much spotless.


A bit high for a 95 as well, some people think if its diesel they can ask a million bucks !!!!!!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

12 valve! I'd sell my 06 if I could find an ultra low mileage 12valve.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

$12,000 and $18,000 are these guys insane? I'd much rather a CR (03+) for that kinda money.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Id go with the 12V BUT take care of the KILLER DOWEL PIN! 

downside to the 12v are leaking front covers, valve cover gaskets, and the body it is wrapped with (a bit out of date for comforts

24V VP issue is the VP44, crankcase breather container clogging the radiator, cracked dash, etc...

neither of the two have a good front end...

Find a Super Duty with a blown motor and put a P-pumped 24V in it Thumbs Up


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

IC-Smoke;1518695 said:


> Id go with the 12V BUT take care of the KILLER DOWEL PIN!
> 
> downside to the 12v are leaking front covers, valve cover gaskets, and the body it is wrapped with (a bit out of date for comforts
> 
> ...


I like the last part! Should be easy to find a blown up Powerstroke


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

the 12v has an intake mag hytech covers exhaust, and the dowel pin was taken care of... new tires last week... new front end everything @ 110,000 mi pretty much mint... dowel pin was taken care of as well as the throttle cable or w.e. The service record book weighs about 100lbs guy was very metticulous. Its pretty much mint. got the guy down to 11,500 so im picking it up this week. Thanks for the help! ill post picks as soon as i get it.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Great choice and in my opinion a great buy! Be sure to post pictures!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Make sure you get the truck oil sprayed before the salt starts munchin. More than likely the drive line will out live 3 truck bodies. A great choice and congrats !!!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

good choice not trade me my 24v for that 12v


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Well heres the truck, been working on it last couple days, getting a new backrack with some lights and obviously its going to the shop to have the proper mounts installed for my pro plow. More pics to come:waving:


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Clean truck, lose the stack.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

It actually has duel stacks, infront of the tool box, they come through a peice of diamond plate that sits between the tool box and the front of the bed. I will probly keep them for the winter, seeing as I don't want to sPend any more money before the winter if I dont have too. I will prob change it out come spring, so the bed is more useful for landscaping purposes. But I don't mind the stacks too much  more pics to come, love how this truck drives it's just as tight as my 2005 DD 1500 with 60,000mi. More pics to come as soon as I get a chance to wire up the lights and plow ect.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice clean truck. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

IC-Smoke;1518695 said:


> Find a Super Duty with a blown motor and put a P-pumped 24V in it Thumbs Up


Funny you say that. A friend of mine just finished a 2002F350 crew cab. For a drive line he found a 5.9 VE pumped 2001 Sterling truck with a Allison trans. Pulled the engine trans converting it twin turbo P pumped dual intake 24 valve engine. It takes alot to impress me and this thing was insane. Even one of the turbos were variable vane operated by a twist throttle lock cable. With 50lb boost !!!

The reason for all this power??? Has a 53' van trailer which he drags his to the 1/4 mile strip.

Best of all is the moutain of go fast diesel stuff sitting there in the shop. Left overs from his projects.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry, I've been slackin with the pics guys, have multiple projects in the works and havent got the truck to the shop yet to get everything put on. I had to take down a couple large trees for a customer so I had to put the truck on hold to make some extra $$ but it doesnt look like snow anytime soon, atleast for me. Anyways the truck should be nearly finished by the end of week so I will post a ton of pics to makeup for my slacking lol. Thanks again for all that helped with the decision truck has been awesome. That cummins in a WORKHORSE.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

This is the blade thats going on her, new as of last year, my dad gave me the excursion when he got his new car... The old girl has 265,000 trusty miles on her. 7.3 powerstroke. I tow the landscape trailer with it. I just needed a pickup to hold my salt and my 2 stage snowblowers, and the company is growing fast so I figured another truck couldnt hurt. 
I made sure that everything matches up so this will be my backup plow truck incase something breaks on the truck side in the cummins.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Heres a pic of my Daily Driver, 05, 1500 with 60,000. Just figured I would post some randoms since I dont have any pics of the new truck yet. And no she doesnt have any plow her, dont think the front end would like it too much


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

Both of those trucks are nice I like the stacks thats the redneckish side coming out again


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

hahah yeah i havent made my mind up on the stacks, i think ill keep em for the time being just because i dont need to change em and it will just cost me extra $.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

So whats better for pulling??? The 7.3l or the 5.9l ??? I know my choice!!


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

I havent had enough experience with the cummins yet to really be a fair judge of that. I only pulled the trailer loaded a few times, and even at that it wasnt loaded to the max. Anyway, what do you prefer? They both seem like great engines. As for the hemi, its piped, tuned, and has an intake... gets about 16 average which isnt too bad, considering my driving habits. It is just responsive, so its fun as a daily driver, and i prefer it over the diesels when not hauling anything, pretty much just an estimate/fun truck.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Well what do ya know, took the truck into my dealer, and they said it was too tall to properly mount the plow with one mount so they are custom fabbing up a mount to allow the plow frame to sit level. anyway said he's done it on a number of lifted trucks, however she wont be done till wed, because of xmas. So it looks like I wont have any pics till next week... Sorry guys.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

*Mounted up.*

Just got the truck back from the shop.. Seems to hold the plow well, especially with no ballast in the back of truck. More pics to come!


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

bdlawncare;1548936 said:


> Just got the truck back from the shop.. Seems to hold the plow well, especially with no ballast in the back of truck. More pics to come!


Nice TruckThumbs Up


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Nero;1563402 said:


> Nice TruckThumbs Up


Thanks man, should have some more pics coming...

back rack install, lights, reverse camera, and probly some wings for the plow.

I know I planned on uploading more pics earlier, but as of late i have been extremely busy, and with this weather the issues are not to pressing!Thumbs Up


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

more pics shortly


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

some more pics....


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

I gotta ask this question... someone that put stacks is highly likely to have done some power mods. Did they tell you?

Nice looking rig btw


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice trucks,
those 04/05 1500s are great. i miss my 04 alot.


----------



## TNLC (Feb 27, 2011)

That truck is very clean for a 95. Now you just need to add a set of tow mirrors and you'll be all set!


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

hoot;1571468 said:


> I gotta ask this question... someone that put stacks is highly likely to have done some power mods. Did they tell you?
> 
> Nice looking rig btw


Its got a banks power pack... thats about it... Love the truck so far thanks for the comments guys!Thumbs Up


----------



## hoot (Nov 23, 2003)

Banks is a well done setup for longevity. Not a big power setup. That's good for you!


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

That was a good Buy!!! Nice.


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)




----------

